# Weiterhin Gedankenspiele zu Zotac RTX 3090 AIO



## micha30111 (23. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin immer noch hin und her gerissen bezüglich einer AIO für meine Zotac RTX Trinity 3090. Aktuell gibt es ja noch keine AIO für die Grafikkarte. Alphacool hatte mir zwar geschrieben, dass sie planen fürs erste Quartal 2021 eine zu bringen, aber in den jetzigen Zeiten ist das schwierig einzuschätzen...

Jetzt ging mir gerade folgendes durch den Kopf:

Man nehme eine Eisbähr Aurora 360 CPU AIO, und kühlt damit einzig die Graka. Dafür passend entsprechenden Kühlerblock für die  Graka den es ja auch von Alphacool gibt. Würde das funktionieren?

Vielleicht ist das ja auch total abwegig. Und bevor mir jemand ne Custom vorschlägt: Nein möchte ich die Finger von lassen. Ist mir persönlich vom Bauaufwand zu groß und ich bin jetzt nicht der, wie sage ich es, Filigrantechniker. Außerdem ist Kostenfaktor immer noch deutlich über eine solche Variante.

Vielen Dank für Eure Einschätzung schon mal im Voraus.

Viele Grüße,

Micha

OK da habe ich etwas vorschnell gepostet da mir gerade klar geworden ist, dass das keinesfalls funktionieren kann  Kann also geschlossen werden.


----------



## pseudonymx (24. Dezember 2020)

Solange die Aurora die selben modularen fähigkeiten hat wie die non aurora sollte es da keinerlei probleme gebn... dafür ist das eisbaer konzept ja gedacht. der GPU block muss halt passen


----------



## micha30111 (25. Dezember 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> Solange die Aurora die selben modularen fähigkeiten hat wie die non aurora sollte es da keinerlei probleme gebn... dafür ist das eisbaer konzept ja gedacht. der GPU block muss halt passen


Ich habe die böse Vermutung dass die Pumpe nicht reichen wird für die 3090.... Einen GPU Block dafür zu bekommen wäre unproblematisch und auch passend... aber wie gesagt ich denke dass dann die Pumpe mehr als an Ihre Grenzen gerät.


----------



## pseudonymx (25. Dezember 2020)

wie soll die pumpe denn an ihre grenzen gelangen? die transportiert doch nur das wasser.... und ob die mit ner graka im loop nun 5 oder meinetwegen 10% weniger durchfluss schafft (eher weniger) ist den temps am ende wurscht... durchflussgeschwindigkeit ist eines der am meißten überbewerteten faktoren an einer wasserkühlung


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Dezember 2020)

Die reicht schon. Ja, der Durchfluss wird nicht gerade gut ausfallen und mit einer stärkeren Pumpe könnte man die Temps sicherlich noch etwas weiter senken. Der Vorteil durch mehr Durchfluss bewegt sich dabei aber im (meist niedrigen) einstelligen Bereich. Da musst du dir also keinen Kopf machen.

Problematischer sind andere Faktoren. Zum einen ist ein 360er für eine Karte mit 350W nicht so ganz das wahre. Das geht schon und sicher auch besser als mit Luft, aber erwarte keine Wunder. Vor allem die CPU wird das merken, da die über das selbe warme Wasser gekühlt wird.
Dann sagst du, du willst keine custom. Bei Alphacool kannst du dir nur den Kühler kaufen. Anschlüsse, Schlauch und Schnelltrenner für die Verbindung mit der Eisbär musst du separat kaufen und auch verbauen. Zum einen ist das dann ne custom Wakü, zum anderen hast du alle Risiken und Probleme, die eine custom eben mit sich bringt, damit erfüllt. Du musst es selbst zusammenbauen und selbst befüllen. Kurz gesagt, sobald du das System mit vorbefüllten AiOs mit Schnelltrennern verlässt (was du planst) baust du schon ne custom Wakü. Warum also nicht gleich einen richtigen Kreislauf?


----------



## micha30111 (25. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die reicht schon. Ja, der Durchfluss wird nicht gerade gut ausfallen und mit einer stärkeren Pumpe könnte man die Temps sicherlich noch etwas weiter senken. Der Vorteil durch mehr Durchfluss bewegt sich dabei aber im (meist niedrigen) einstelligen Bereich. Da musst du dir also keinen Kopf machen.
> 
> Problematischer sind andere Faktoren. Zum einen ist ein 360er für eine Karte mit 350W nicht so ganz das wahre. Das geht schon und sicher auch besser als mit Luft, aber erwarte keine Wunder. Vor allem die CPU wird das merken, da die über das selbe warme Wasser gekühlt wird.
> Dann sagst du, du willst keine custom. Bei Alphacool kannst du dir nur den Kühler kaufen. Anschlüsse, Schlauch und Schnelltrenner für die Verbindung mit der Eisbär musst du separat kaufen und auch verbauen. Zum einen ist das dann ne custom Wakü, zum anderen hast du alle Risiken und Probleme, die eine custom eben mit sich bringt, damit erfüllt. Du musst es selbst zusammenbauen und selbst befüllen. Kurz gesagt, sobald du das System mit vorbefüllten AiOs mit Schnelltrennern verlässt (was du planst) baust du schon ne custom Wakü. Warum also nicht gleich einen richtigen Kreislauf?


Zum einen - und da gehe ich ganz offen mit um - fehlender "Skill" für solche Basteleien und zum anderen habe ich mich auch auf dem Markt für Customs angeschaut. 

Alles was mir da über den Weg lief, mal weg von dem Bauaufwand und dem von mir schon erwähnten fehlenden Skill, ist vom Preis her weit über dem was ich aktuell bereit bin auszugeben. Ich müsste ( meiner Recherche nach ) etwa 600 Euro auf den Tisch legen. Ich hatte z.B. eine gesehen, die explizit für mein Gehäuse erdacht wurde - koste 500 Euro ohne GPU Block... 

Es läuft immer mehr darauf hinaus dass ich das erste Quartal abwarte bis eine entsprechende AIO für meine Grafikkarte kommt...


pseudonymx schrieb:


> wie soll die pumpe denn an ihre grenzen gelangen? die transportiert doch nur das wasser.... und ob die mit ner graka im loop nun 5 oder meinetwegen 10% weniger durchfluss schafft (eher weniger) ist den temps am ende wurscht... durchflussgeschwindigkeit ist eines der am meißten überbewerteten faktoren an einer wasserkühlung


Man sieht ich bin da echt ein Noob in dem Bereich... vielen Dank für die Information.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Dezember 2020)

Explizit fürs Gehäuse? Dann hast du nur eine überteuerte Distroplate angesehen, vermute ich. Braucht kein Mensch.
Skill ist kein Argument, du musst für die Integration des GPU-Blocks in den Kreislauf den selben Skill aufbringen, den du auch für eine komplett custom brauchst. GPU-Kühler ab- und den neuen draufmontieren, Anschlüsse reindrehen, verschlauchen, befüllen. Fertig. Ist genau das selbe Schema.
Wenn du auf preiswerte Komponenten und nicht auf überteuertes RGB-Zeug setzt, ist der Aufpreis zur custom erweiterten AiO -denn genau das planst du- nicht so groß.
Oder aber du wartest ab, bis es eine AiO gibt, aber ganz ehrlich: Schläuche auf Anschlüsse stecken und festschrauben ist zweifellos einer der leichtesten Teile beim Bau. GPU-Kühler wechseln gehört zu den schwierigen Sachen, abgesehen vom Hardtubing ist es der schwierigste Teil. Jeder, der einen PC selber zusammenbauen kann, kann auch eine Wakü bauen.
Das ist am Ende natürlich deine Entscheidung, was du machst.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Dezember 2020)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Ich müsste ( meiner Recherche nach ) etwa 600 Euro auf den Tisch legen. Ich hatte z.B. eine gesehen, die explizit für mein Gehäuse erdacht wurde - koste 500 Euro ohne GPU Block...



Tja und ich habe meine beiden AiO von Alphacool umgebaut, neue Lüfter, Schläuche, Sensoren und eine Steuerung und bin bei einem ähnlichen Betrag gelandet ... Wakü "richtig" betrieben ist nicht günstig. Für eine vernünftige Kühlung brauchst du Fläche und AiO sind da immer auf Kante genäht ... gerade wenn ein Hersteller sich nur einen 360er an eine 3090 bastelt ist das offensichtlich.


----------



## micha30111 (25. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Explizit fürs Gehäuse? Dann hast du nur eine überteuerte Distroplate angesehen, vermute ich. Braucht kein Mensch.
> Skill ist kein Argument, du musst für die Integration des GPU-Blocks in den Kreislauf den selben Skill aufbringen, den du auch für eine komplett custom brauchst. GPU-Kühler ab- und den neuen draufmontieren, Anschlüsse reindrehen, verschlauchen, befüllen. Fertig. Ist genau das selbe Schema.
> Wenn du auf preiswerte Komponenten und nicht auf überteuertes RGB-Zeug setzt, ist der Aufpreis zur custom erweiterten AiO -denn genau das planst du- nicht so groß.
> Oder aber du wartest ab, bis es eine AiO gibt, aber ganz ehrlich: Schläuche auf Anschlüsse stecken und festschrauben ist zweifellos einer der leichtesten Teile beim Bau. GPU-Kühler wechseln gehört zu den schwierigen Sachen, abgesehen vom Hardtubing ist es der schwierigste Teil. Jeder, der einen PC selber zusammenbauen kann, kann auch eine Wakü bauen.
> Das ist am Ende natürlich deine Entscheidung, was du machst.


Klar ist es meine Entscheidung, aber ich Danke trotzdem für die Infos durch Dich und andere. Will jetzt auch nicht einfach Kaufen um des "Kaufens Willen"... Vermutlich werde ich wirklich warten in der Hoffnunf dass es im ersten Quartal eine passende AIO gibt.


----------

